# Petite liste de chansons (ou comment bien remplir son iPod)



## Amaël (17 Juillet 2005)

Je vous propose de réaliser tous ensemble une petite liste dans laquelle chacun pourra piocher à sa guise des noms d'artistes ou de chansons...

_Un système de vote pourrait être sympa ... des propositions ?_


*A*
AudioSlave


 Be Yourself
*
B*
Blink-182

Adam's Song
Aliens Exist
All The Small Things
Don't Leave Me
Dumpweed
Feeling This
What's My Age Again
*
C*

*D*
Daft Punk :

Aerodynamic
Digital Love
Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger
The Darkness :

I Believe In A Thing Called Love
*
E

F
*Franz Ferdinand :

Take Me Out
*
G*
Ghinzu

Do You Read Me
Good Charlotte

The Chronicles Of Life And Death
Festival Song
I Just Wanna Live
The Little Things
Waldorf Worldwide
Green Day

American Idiot
Basket Case
Boulevard Of Broken Dreams
Holiday
*
H*

*I*

*J*
*
K
*Keane

Everybody's Changing
Somewhere Only We Know
The Killers

Somebody Told Me
*
L*
Limp Bizkit

Behind Blue Eyes
Linkin Park

Breaking The Habit
Crawling
Easier To Run
Faint
Figure.09
From The Inside
In the End
Lying From You
Nobody's Listening
Numb
One Step Closer
Papercut
Points Of Authority
Pushing Me Away
Runaway
Somewhere I Belong
With You
Luke

La Sentinelle
Soledad
*
M*
M

Qui De Nous Deux
Muse

Hysteria
New Born
Time Is Running Out
*
N*
Nirvana

Come As You Are
Smells Like Teen Spirit
NoFX

Bob
Dinosaurs Will Die
*
O*
The Offspring

Dammit, I Changed Again
Hit That
The Kids Aren't Allright
Million Miles Away
Original Prankster
Pretty Fly (For A White Guy)
Why Don't You Get A Job ?
*
P*
Pink Floyd

Another Brick In The Wall
*
Q*
Queen

Another One Bites The Dust
We Will Rock You
*
R*
Red Hot Chili Peppers

By The Way
Californication
Can't Stop
Fortune Faded
Otherside
Road Trippin'
Scar Tissue
Under The Bridge
Zephyr Song
Remi Zero

Somebody Saved Me
Rolling Stones

Paint It Black
Satisfaction
Start Me Up
*
S*
The Servant

Orchestra
Ska-P

El Autentico
Como Me Pongo
Derecho De Admison
Eres Un@ Más
E.T.T.'s
Lucrecia
Mestizaje
La Mierda
Mosca Cojonera
Naval Xixón
Planeta Eskoria
Tio Sam
Vergüenza
Violencia Machista
Snow Patrol

Run
The Strokes

The End Has No End
Sum 41

Fat Lip
The Hell Song
In Too Deep
Motivation
Still Waiting
System Of A Down

Angels
ATWA
Innervision
The Legend Of Zelda
Toxicity
*
T*

*U*
U2

Sunday Bloody Sunday
Vertigo
With or Without You
*
V
*
*W*
The White Stripes

Seven Nation Army
*
X*

*Z*


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2005)

[mode chieur]ya ni Brel, ni Léo Ferré, ni John Coltrane, ni Duke Ellington et j'ai aps vu Sonic Youth... bref, ya rien !! 

(il est où sonny ?  )[/mode]

:


----------



## ederntal (17 Juillet 2005)

oui ya du bon... et du moins bon :-/

et massive attack ils sont ou ?


----------



## Amaël (17 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> [mode chieur]ya ni Brel, ni Léo Ferré, ni John Coltrane, ni Duke Ellington et j'ai aps vu Sonic Youth... bref, ya rien !!
> 
> (il est où sonny ?  )[/mode]
> 
> :


Bah tu n'as qu'à les rajouter...


----------



## Avril-VII (17 Juillet 2005)

J'ai les même gouts musicaux que toi en tout cas  C'est sur, il y en manque .
Je vais en rajouter d'ici peu.


----------



## Kounkountchek (17 Juillet 2005)

Amaël a dit:
			
		

> Bah tu n'as qu'à les rajouter...


Mais comment tu vois le truc ? on recupere ta liste et on ajoute ce qu'on aime ?   
Ouai j'ai pas bien compris


----------



## Amaël (17 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Mais comment tu vois le truc ? on recupere ta liste et on ajoute ce qu'on aime ?
> Ouai j'ai pas bien compris


Oui, tu rajoutes ce que tu aimes !







J'ai une idée pour les votes : pour chaque artiste tu as le droit de voter pour la chanson que tu préfères en rajoutant entre paranthèses à côté (1) - si tu es le premier à voter - (2) si tu es le second - , etc. Oulala j'ai l'impression de ne pas être très clair :rateau: ...


----------



## Kounkountchek (17 Juillet 2005)

Amaël a dit:
			
		

> Oui, tu rajoutes ce que tu aimes !


Mais tu imagines la liste dans quelques milliers de post ?  

edit: Dans System of a down "the legend of zelda " ?


----------



## Amaël (17 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu imagines la liste dans quelques milliers de post ?


Ouais, c'est clair ... bon je vais faire un site web avec la liste modifiable par n'importe qui (ça s'appelle un wiki non ?) ... qui veut participer ?

Edit : Oui oui The Legend Of Zelda, SOAD chante sur la musique du jeu et c'est bien sympathique


----------



## lumai (17 Juillet 2005)

Il ya aussi le fil Kelle music écoutez-vous... ça donne un aperçu


----------



## Avril-VII (17 Juillet 2005)

*A*
AudioSlave


 Be Yourself
*
B*
Blink-182

Adam's Song
Aliens Exist
All The Small Things
Don't Leave Me
Dumpweed
Feeling This
What's My Age Again
*
C*
The Clash

London Calling
Coldplay

The scientist
Speed of sound
Camille
Prendre ta douleur



*D*
Daft Punk :

Aerodynamic
Digital Love
Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger
The Darkness :

I Believe In A Thing Called Love
*
E

F
*Franz Ferdinand :

Take Me Out
*
G*
Ghinzu

Do You Read Me
Good Charlotte

The Chronicles Of Life And Death
Festival Song
I Just Wanna Live
The Little Things
Waldorf Worldwide
Green Day

American Idiot
Basket Case
Boulevard Of Broken Dreams
Holiday
*
H*

*I*

*J*
Jeff Buckley

Grace
Allelujah

*
K
*Keane

Everybody's Changing
Somewhere Only We Know
The Killers

Somebody Told Me
*
L*
Limp Bizkit

Behind Blue Eyes
Linkin Park

Breaking The Habit
Crawling
Easier To Run
Faint
Figure.09
From The Inside
In the End
Lying From You
Nobody's Listening
Numb
One Step Closer
Papercut
Points Of Authority
Pushing Me Away
Runaway
Somewhere I Belong
With You
Luke

La Sentinelle
Soledad
*
M*
M

Qui De Nous Deux
Muse

Hysteria
New Born
Time Is Running Out
*
N*
Nirvana

Come As You Are
Smells Like Teen Spirit
NoFX

Bob
Dinosaurs Will Die
*
O*
The Offspring

Dammit, I Changed Again
Hit That
The Kids Aren't Allright
Million Miles Away
Original Prankster
Pretty Fly (For A White Guy)
Why Don't You Get A Job ?
*
P*
Pink Floyd

Another Brick In The Wall
*
Q*
Queen

Another One Bites The Dust
We Will Rock You
*
R*
Red Hot Chili Peppers

By The Way
Californication
Can't Stop
Fortune Faded
Otherside
Road Trippin'
Scar Tissue
Under The Bridge
Zephyr Song
Remi Zero

Somebody Saved Me
Rolling Stones

Paint It Black
Satisfaction
Start Me Up
*
S*
The Servant

Orchestra
Ska-P

El Autentico
Como Me Pongo
Derecho De Admison
Eres Un@ Más
E.T.T.'s
Lucrecia
Mestizaje
La Mierda
Mosca Cojonera
Naval Xixón
Planeta Eskoria
Tio Sam
Vergüenza
Violencia Machista
Snow Patrol

Run
The Strokes

The End Has No End
Sum 41

Fat Lip
The Hell Song
In Too Deep
Motivation
Still Waiting
System Of A Down

Angels
ATWA
Innervision
The Legend Of Zelda
Toxicity
*
T*

*U*
U2

Sunday Bloody Sunday
Vertigo
With or Without You
*
V
*
*W*
The White Stripes

Seven Nation Army
*
X*

*Z*

_C'est chaud pour éditer, mais une fois qu'on a compris, tout roule. Longue à vie à ce thread !_


----------



## Kounkountchek (17 Juillet 2005)

Amaël a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, c'est clair ... bon je vais faire un site web avec la liste modifiable par n'importe qui (ça s'appelle un wiki non ?) ... qui veut participer ?
> 
> Edit : Oui oui The Legend Of Zelda, SOAD chante sur la musique du jeu et c'est bien sympathique


Moi je veux bien participer mais j'ai une autre idée plutot, au lieu de melanger les styles tu nous fait part d'une de tes listes de lecture preferée et nous on complete en gardant l'esprit...
Tu vois une liste qui s'appellerait par ex "Punk rock qui dechire" qu'on repere un peu la tendance...  

Et tu l'as d'ou la chanson de SOAD ? pas sur les CD ? import ?


----------



## Amaël (17 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Moi je veux bien participer mais j'ai une autre idée plutot, au lieu de melanger les styles tu nous fait part d'une de tes listes de lecture preferée et nous on complete en gardant l'esprit...
> Tu vois une liste qui s'appellerait par ex "Punk rock qui dechire" qu'on repere un peu la tendance...
> 
> Et tu l'as d'ou la chanson de SOAD ? pas sur les CD ? import ?


Ouais, ça peut être sympa...

C'est un copain qui m'a filé la chanson de SOAD ...


----------



## sofiping (17 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Il ya aussi le fil Kelle music écoutez-vous... ça donne un aperçu



et en plus y'a les pochettes .... cacachuetes


----------



## Kounkountchek (17 Juillet 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> et en plus y'a les pochettes .... cacachuetes


oui les pochettes...et 2538 messages !


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (17 Juillet 2005)

Amaël a dit:
			
		

> Je vous propose de réaliser tous ensemble une petite liste dans laquelle chacun pourra piocher à sa guise des noms d'artistes ou de chansons...
> 
> _Un système de vote pourrait être sympa ... des propositions ?_
> 
> ...



Outre quelle musique comme signalé, il y a un groupe Macgeneration sur last.fm qui fait automatiquement à la fois pour le groupe et pour chaque membre du groupe ce que tu proposes


----------



## Amaël (17 Juillet 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> Outre quelle musique comme signalé, il y a un groupe Macgeneration sur last.fm qui fait automatiquement à la fois pour le groupe et pour chaque membre du groupe ce que tu proposes


Ah ben ouais


----------



## Kounkountchek (17 Juillet 2005)

Euh ça marche comment ce site et ça sert a quoi ?   
Je me suis inscrit, j'ai trouvé le groupe Mac Gé mais j'ai vu qu'il fallait telecharger un plugin c'est ça ?
Si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer vite fait, je voulais demander a Pitch Work... mais pas de MP ni mail...


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (17 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Euh ça marche comment ce site et ça sert a quoi ?
> Je me suis inscrit, j'ai trouvé le groupe Mac Gé mais j'ai vu qu'il fallait telecharger un plugin c'est ça ?
> Si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer vite fait, je voulais demander a Pitch Work... mais pas de MP ni mail...



Tu télécharges le plug-in pour Itunes (ici) et tu écoutes ta musique sur itunes. Tes écoutes sont envoyées au site de last.fm/audioscrobbler et tes playlists sont construites. Si tu t'abonnes au groupe Macge, Teo t'enverra un mp de bienvenue et t'expliquera mieux


----------



## Kounkountchek (17 Juillet 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> Tu télécharges le plug-in pour Itunes (ici) et tu écoutes ta musique sur itunes. Tes écoutes sont envoyées au site de last.fm/audioscrobbler et tes playlists sont construites. Si tu t'abonnes au groupe Macge, Teo t'enverra un mp de bienvenue et t'expliquera mieux


Merci !


----------



## Amaël (17 Juillet 2005)

Ça y est, j'ai fait un wiki !

C'est par ici...


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (17 Juillet 2005)

Amaël a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est, j'ai fait un wiki !
> 
> C'est par ici...



La bonne idée du week-end


----------



## yvos (17 Juillet 2005)

c'est quoi le jeu? remplir un ipod avec des bonnes chansons ou remplir tout court?


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (17 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi le jeu? remplir un ipod avec des bonnes chansons ou remplir tout court?



avec des bonnes chansons donc tu peux - tu dois    - ne pas jouer


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

C quoi qu'il faut faire la ?


----------



## yvos (17 Juillet 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> avec des bonnes chansons donc tu peux - tu dois    - ne pas jouer



Ouais, ba commencez d'abord par rajouter, si vous tenez à Nirvana dans votre liste, Lovebuzz, qualifié en son temps par le defunt J.Peel* comme un des meilleurs singles jamais réalisé    

* à moins que ce soit le NME, je sais plus


----------



## Caddie Rider (17 Juillet 2005)

Fortement orienté punk-rock tout ca dit moi... Ca me plait !!!!

 De NoFx on pourrait rajouter : 

The Separation of Church and Skate
Jaw, Knee, Music
Stickin' in my eye 


Et de Sum 41

Pieces
Suject to change


----------



## Freelancer (17 Juillet 2005)

*A*
AudioSlave

 Be Yourself

Arcade Fire

 Cold Wind

*
B*
Blink-182

Adam's Song
Aliens Exist
All The Small Things
Don't Leave Me
Dumpweed
Feeling This
What's My Age Again
Bjork

You Only Live Twice
Who Is It [Bell Choir Mix]
*
C*
The Clash

London Calling
Coldplay

The scientist
Speed of sound
Camille
Prendre ta douleur



*D*
Daft Punk :

Aerodynamic
Digital Love
Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger
The Darkness :

I Believe In A Thing Called Love
*
E

F
*Franz Ferdinand :

Take Me Out
*
G*

Garbage
 Not My Idea
 Temptation Waits

Ghinzu

Do You Read Me
Good Charlotte

The Chronicles Of Life And Death
Festival Song
I Just Wanna Live
The Little Things
Waldorf Worldwide
Green Day

American Idiot
Basket Case
Boulevard Of Broken Dreams
Holiday
*
H*

*I*

*J*
Jeff Buckley

Grace
Hallelujah
Forget Her

*
K
*Keane

Everybody's Changing
Somewhere Only We Know
The Killers

Somebody Told Me
*
L*
Limp Bizkit

Behind Blue Eyes
Linkin Park

Breaking The Habit
Crawling
Easier To Run
Faint
Figure.09
From The Inside
In the End
Lying From You
Nobody's Listening
Numb
One Step Closer
Papercut
Points Of Authority
Pushing Me Away
Runaway
Somewhere I Belong
With You
Luke

La Sentinelle
Soledad
*
M*
M

Qui De Nous Deux
Muse

Hysteria
New Born
Time Is Running Out

Morrissey
 Spring Heeled Jim
 Billy Bud

*
N*

New Order
 Blue Monday
 Temptation

Nirvana

Come As You Are
Smells Like Teen Spirit
NoFX

Bob
Dinosaurs Will Die
*
O*
The Offspring

Dammit, I Changed Again
Hit That
The Kids Aren't Allright
Million Miles Away
Original Prankster
Pretty Fly (For A White Guy)
Why Don't You Get A Job ?
*
P*
Pink Floyd

Another Brick In The Wall
*
Q*
Queen

Another One Bites The Dust
We Will Rock You
*
R*
Red Hot Chili Peppers

By The Way
Californication
Can't Stop
Fortune Faded
Otherside
Road Trippin'
Scar Tissue
Under The Bridge
Zephyr Song
Remi Zero

Somebody Saved Me
Rolling Stones

Paint It Black
Satisfaction
Start Me Up

Rufus Wainwright
 14th Street
 Dinner At Eight

*
S*
The Servant

Orchestra
Ska-P

El Autentico
Como Me Pongo
Derecho De Admison
Eres Un@ Más
E.T.T.'s
Lucrecia
Mestizaje
La Mierda
Mosca Cojonera
Naval Xixón
Planeta Eskoria
Tio Sam
Vergüenza
Violencia Machista
Snow Patrol

Run
The Strokes

The End Has No End
Sum 41

Fat Lip
The Hell Song
In Too Deep
Motivation
Still Waiting
System Of A Down

Angels
ATWA
Innervision
The Legend Of Zelda
Toxicity

Nancy Sinatra
 Some Velvet Morning
 These Boots Are Made For Walking
*
T*

*U*
U2

Sunday Bloody Sunday
Vertigo
With or Without You
*
V
*
*W*
The White Stripes

Seven Nation Army

Patrick Wolf
 Tristan

Scott Walker
 Jackie

*
X*

*Z*

_C'est chaud pour éditer, mais une fois qu'on a compris, tout roule. Longue à vie à ce thread !_


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (17 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ba commencez d'abord par rajouter, si vous tenez à Nirvana dans votre liste, Lovebuzz, qualifié en son temps par le defunt J.Peel* comme un des meilleurs singles jamais réalisé
> 
> * à moins que ce soit le NME, je sais plus



tu te trompes : c'est Teenage Kicks de Undertones


----------



## Amaël (17 Juillet 2005)

Ajoutez vos chansons sur le wiki MusicList ! Pas dans ce fil svp !


----------



## molgow (17 Juillet 2005)

Sympa comme liste.

Je rajouterais encore The Hives, Lenny Kravitz, Matmatah, Noir Désir, Louise Attaque, Prohom, Tryo, Luke, Hoobastank, Rage Against The Machine, Cake, Bérurier Noir.


----------



## Kounkountchek (17 Juillet 2005)

Moi je demande pas je rajoute hein ! (Blur Placebo)


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

Je rajouterai Juanes


----------



## Caddie Rider (17 Juillet 2005)

A jour ...


----------



## Amaël (17 Juillet 2005)

Vous pouvez voter une fois pour chaque artiste en incrémentant  de 1 le compteur de popularité d'une des ses chansons.




> Exemple :
> 
> ===== F =====
> === Franz Ferdinand ===
> ...


----------



## Kounkountchek (17 Juillet 2005)

Oui mais comment on va faire pour savoir si on a deja voté pour tel ou tel artiste puisque cette liste est amenée à evoluer ?


----------



## Amaël (17 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais comment on va faire pour savoir si on a deja voté pour tel ou tel artiste puisque cette liste est amenée à evoluer ?


Hé bien si la liste évolue on pourra revoter...

Edit : j'ai une meilleure idée... 

Edit 2 : c'est fait ... mais bon c'est pas super pratique il vaut mieux laisser tomber ... des propositions ?


----------



## Kounkountchek (17 Juillet 2005)

Amaël a dit:
			
		

> Hé bien si la liste évolue on pourra revoter...
> 
> Edit : j'ai une meilleure idée...
> 
> Edit 2 : c'est fait ... mais bon c'est pas super pratique il vaut mieux laisser tomber ... des propositions ?


Pour le compteur moi je sais pas mais pourquoi ne pas mettre les liens vers l'itms ?


----------



## Amaël (17 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Pour le compteur moi je sais pas mais pourquoi ne pas mettre les liens vers l'itms ?


C'est une bonne idée ...


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (17 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Pour le compteur moi je sais pas mais pourquoi ne pas mettre les liens vers l'itms ?



ou vers le site internet des groupes, il y a assez souvent des mp3 en téléchargement libre


----------



## Kounkountchek (18 Juillet 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> ou vers le site internet des groupes, il y a assez souvent des mp3 en téléchargement libre


Comment on fait pour mettre un lien dans ces pages ?


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (18 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Comment on fait pour mettre un lien dans ces pages ?



Lorsque tu édites, tu as une liste de fonctions de mise en page dont la fonction *lien externe* : c'est ce qui te permets de faire un lien hypertexte


----------

